

New MP3 logo gets online support - petercooper
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7708268.stm

======
streety
"It aims to raise the profile of the open MP3 music format and show people
what they can do with their downloads."

It's quite sad that in the aftermath (can we hope?) of DRM the MP3 format is
seen as the 'open' format.

"The trade body behind the initiative said it should also help consumers
identify legal sites."

Because it's so hard to copy a logo and stick it up on a site.

